# Have What it Takes to demo for The Source?



## willvdc (Feb 17, 2016)

*Have What it Takes to demo for 
The Source?

*

*We've turned to some great composers and producers in Los Angeles to help us create product demos for our upcoming synthesizer, The Source. However, we want to see what YOU can do with it, too! We're giving away up to three free copies of the synth to composers and/or producers who can create killer product demos.
*​
*How to apply:*


*Give us 2-3 sentences why you should be the one to demo for the product.*
*Next, show us that you're not all talk! Pick up to three tracks you have created in the following styles: cinematic, ambient, electronic, hybrid, or any combination thereof.*
*Submit tracks (track URLs/links only, please) to [email protected].*
*
Tracks must be received no later than Friday, Feb. 19th, 12:00 midnight PST.

Good luck! We look forward to hearing from you.
​*


----------

